# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  European mtHg T2b15

## ApplegateJ

Hello,

Has any T2b15 shown up in Europe yet? 

This subgroup is defined by an A5836G mutation and an 8281 9 bp deletion. GenBank accessions are JF975728 and JF979034. So far it is estimated to be less than 500 years old due to a lack of diversity. All the T2b15 I have found so far have a southern colonial America lineage. The paper trail has ended for all six lineages and we have not yet discovered a maternal link between them. I am hoping European T2b15 may give us a clue on where to research next.

----------


## Fire Haired

T2b I think arried in Europe with farming and farming spread acroos almost all of Europe 9,000-6,000ybp. The reason is three T2b samples from 6,700-7,400bc in pre pottery Neolithic Syria and T2b in early central European neloithic LBK. and it contsintley pops up in Neolithic European samples. I don't know the age estimates but spreading with farming makes the most sense. I bet T2b15 is older than 500 years old.

----------


## ApplegateJ

That could be true, Fire Haired, but we have to find it to be certain.

----------


## Fire Haired

wait I think u might be mis interpiting my post I men T2b spread with farming T2b15 probably didn't exist during the neloithic age.

----------

